# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Ambient Intelligence, Werner Weber, Jan Rabaey, Emile H.L. Aarts (Eds.) 2005, XIV, 374 p. 143 illus.

## Airicist

"Ambient Intelligence"

by Werner Weber, Jan Rabaey, Emile H.L. Aarts, 
2005

----------

